# Gael Prevost retires @ 19yrs old. Due to WiFi??



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

What is this im reading about Gael Prevost retiring because his parents are afraid he is getting too much WiFi exposure at WC events? Am I reading this correctly? Having a hard time translating all the French articles


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, what? Link please?


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

FFTA regrets to announce the end of his career high Gael Prevost , 19, 12th World number one archer and French of archery . A few days after his return from World Youth in China last international event of the 2013 season , Gael Prevost has not returned to INSEP and informed the Federation 's decision to stop shooting at the arc level.

On his return from World Youth played in Wuxi, China on October 22 Championships , Gael Prevost was returned to his family in Auvergne take a well deserved after a very dense holiday season in 2013 and notably marked by his participation in the Final World Cup in Paris Trocadero fountains on September 22 as well as the feat achieved with the France team of men beating the team from South Korea to gain the bronze medal at the Championships Antalya World in early October.
After only a few days of vacation , Gael Prevost abruptly decided to end his career high . He informed recommended by the federation 's decision not to return Nov. 11 letter , as was expected, France Elite Pole INSEP which he belonged for four years and was refused service at the headquarters of the FFTA he proposed DTN Benedict Dupin to discuss his decision.

A terse statement , sent by Gael Prevost in the communications department of FFTA , reflects the difficulty of the athlete to express its decision and leads to some questions about what was the motivation : "I quit the high level and make a break in my work for reasons related to me and my family. "

What explanation for this decision ?
The Federation may, however, advance explanations that could be the cause of this decision , parents Gael alerted many times the governing bodies of the FFTA and INSEP about the dangers of exposure to electromagnetic waves - issued including wifi , mobile and antennas - whether in training , competing on all fronts in France and around the world and even in the Olympic Village London Olympics requiring the frame protect their son from too much exposure. If this precaution could sometimes be taken into account , it was almost always impossible to satisfy in terms of the requirement of an individual. Given this situation , the threats of parents to withdraw Gael practice of their sport , due to excessive exposure , have been implemented .
In the absence of dialogue possible with Gael FFTA can only take note of the withdrawal of its number one , while remaining ready to open wide the door in case he would come to reconsider its decision.

reactions
Philippe Bouclet - President of FFTA

"It is new that we would never have , that the announcement of the judgment of the highest level by Gaël part thereof . Although very terse statement lets us see a glimmer of hope , it is unambiguous on the strength of the decision. All lifestyle choices are respected even if the arguments that guided are sometimes difficult to hear. That of the Gael is , I can not forbid me to think it was , for him, hard to take as its investment and commitment were intense and without complacency during the time he devoted to what was his passion. His life of elite athletes will miss him is undeniable. I bet that he has opted to bring him the same satisfaction. Shooting the French arc will not cease to exist , and I am confident that strong pugnacity and talent , the young generation will quickly fill the void left by the departure of the man who was their companion. I address Gael to tell him he is convinced that if , in some time , the desire to take his bow was becoming stronger and stronger to the point of wishing to return among us , we welcome you with pleasure. For my part I am sure his qualities that made ​​him a champion, will allow him to quickly regain a place he would never have left : the number one French . "

Benedict Dupin - DTN FFTA

"It is very long and often difficult to detect and train talented young archers. It is complex to accompany them in their dual commitment to ensure their best performance and professional future. When such a sudden and almost final decision is made by the best of our archers who spent six years in the poles of our PES ( Course of Sports Excellence) , this is a big slowdown that is given to the team France . All lifestyle choices are respectable , though a sudden and radical orientation is extremely disappointing for all coaches and technical staff who at one time were in the service of the success of this archer excellence.
Three years before the Olympic Games in Rio , we will have our best young eschewed fast. Our strong showing in the Youth World Championship in October 2013 to give us much hope. Without rushing experience, teaching them to manage the challenges of increasingly emotionally charged , we must learn to overcome the disappointment of this incongruous starting number 1 , to assist them in achieving performance that will encourage the search for an Olympic medal in 2016. "

Marc Dellenbach - Coach National Team France recurve

"I am deeply disappointed and puzzled the choice of Gael even though I am careful not to pass judgment on the reasons that led to such a decision . Everyone is free to choose . It is always difficult and painful put an end to a fruitful collaboration and especially such a sudden and unexpected way. Gael was exemplary in his commitment and investment and I enjoyed working with him . I keep this picture as last victory against the collective history South Korea small final global Belek .
A competitive team is not built in a day but certainly " no one is indispensable ." The empty spaces are meant to be filled and everyone will redouble efforts to pursue this goal and succeed the next Olympic Games in Rio . I wish Gael thrive in his new life and of course the door is open even if you never make up for lost time . "


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sorry, what? Link please?


http://www.evenements-sportifs.com/ffta-fr/www/actu-1217.htm

i also read some stuff on Pascal Lebeque's FB page too and on this thread

http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f16/gael-prevost-retiring-19-due-electro-magnetic-forces-195209/


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

They realize that light is an electromagnetic wave right?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

With the comment about "dangers of electromagnetic waves", no one will take him or his family seriously again...I wonder if they ever heard of the inverse square law.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

this is some crazy stuff. he was so good too


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

I heard about this last night. Its a shame that he is quitting.

On the other hand its not the first time I've heard people voicing concerns about wifi exposure. I know people have complained about it in schools and offices before.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess some folks take the radio wave thing seriously. Wonder if they are wearing their tinfoil hats and having the metal fillings changed to plastic. What a shame.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Huh. That made for a good read. Pity that he's leaving the sport…but how does he move around the modern world? WiFi is literally almost everywhere.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

i heard he wears a EMI shielded suit and his helmet contains very small anechoic material for those extra high frequencies that only his parents can hear.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Funny thing is not having stuff like computers and tv around as a kid meant he spent a lot of time shooting his bow, which made him a great archer.

Sometime ago I saw a documentary about these people: http://www.odditycentral.com/news/french-women-flee-to-cave-to-escape-wi-fi-rays.html apparently there are more French who are a bit weird...


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

From FCC website,"WHAT BIOLOGICAL EFFECTS CAN BE CAUSED BY RF ENERGY?http://transition.fcc.gov/oet/rfsafety/rf-faqs.html

Biological effects can result from exposure to RF energy. Biological effects that result from heating of tissue by RF energy are often referred to as "thermal" effects. It has been known for many years that exposure to very high levels of RF radiation can be harmful due to the ability of RF energy to heat biological tissue rapidly. This is the principle by which microwave ovens cook food. Exposure to very high RF intensities can result in heating of biological tissue and an increase in body temperature. Tissue damage in humans could occur during exposure to high RF levels because of the body's inability to cope with or dissipate the excessive heat that could be generated. Two areas of the body, the eyes and the testes, are particularly vulnerable to RF heating because of the relative lack of available blood flow to dissipate the excess heat load.

At relatively low levels of exposure to RF radiation, i.e., levels lower than those that would produce significant heating; the evidence for production of harmful biological effects is ambiguous and unproven. Such effects, if they exist, have been referred to as "non-thermal" effects. A number of reports have appeared in the scientific literature describing the observation of a range of biological effects resulting from exposure to low-levels of RF energy. However, in most cases, further experimental research has been unable to reproduce these effects. Furthermore, since much of the research is not done on whole bodies (in vivo), there has been no determination that such effects constitute a human health hazard. It is generally agreed that further research is needed to determine the generality of such effects and their possible relevance, if any, to human health. In the meantime, standards-setting organizations and government agencies continue to monitor the latest experimental findings to confirm their validity and determine whether changes in safety limits are needed to protect human health. (Back to Index)

CAN PEOPLE BE EXPOSED TO LEVELS OF RADIOFREQUENCY RADIATION THAT COULD BE HARMFUL?

Studies have shown that environmental levels of RF energy routinely encountered by the general public are typically far below levels necessary to produce significant heating and increased body temperature. However, there may be situations, particularly in workplace environments near high-powered RF sources, where the recommended limits for safe exposure of human beings to RF energy could be exceeded. In such cases, restrictive measures or mitigation actions may be necessary to ensure the safe use of RF energy. (Back to Index)"

As a ham radio operator I am very aware of the dangers involved with high levels of RF energy. We are limited in the US as to how much power our equipment can produce, however the focal point of our antennas produce much higher levels of RF radiation. When I was active in making contacts via Earth-Moon-Earth or EME the focal point of my antennas produced 27,000 watts of energy with 350 watts of input, even at a much lower frequency of the microwaves used in Wi-Fi devices this can be very harmful. When my station was set up I was the little guy on air as many of the big stations were producing well over a million watts with legal power at input to antennas (huge arrays). Again we are limited in the US as to the amount of power that our equipment can produce this is not universal worldwide as the frequency rises in devices so does the danger!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

How unfortunate. I got to watch him at this years World Championships in Turkey. He really had it going on day 1, fell apart a bit on day 2. But, you've got to think he would have been one of the Europeans who could put up a fight against the Koreans in coming years.

Perhaps it's all a decision of his parents, and someone needs to convince him to leave the nest and come back to the sport.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> With the comment about "dangers of electromagnetic waves", no one will take him or his family seriously again...I wonder if they ever heard of the inverse square law.


or the fact that most garage door openers and cordless phones run on the same frequency range as wifi.


I work in telecommunications. a previous employer does a lot of 3/4G networks, and invariably when they put up a tower the locals foam at the mount over their children growing extra heads and their cat glowing in the dark etc. sometimes this results in a lawsuit. in the case in question, the company's legal defence team listened to days of expert testimony, doctor's reports, complaints real and perceived, and how a new tower had made the lives of the litigants living nearby a living hell. the defence team then calmly got up and pointed out that while the tower had been erected 6 months ago, it had deliberately not been powered up yet just to provide an argument against this sort of paranoia - hadn't even gone through commissioning tests.

wifi sensitivity is a crock.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I like this AI comment 

"Well, he has probably come up to the time to face the realities of life. I've no doubt that the FFTA wanted him to carry on after all their investment but the archer (and family) have come to realise there is no future in his archery and that a full time career is what is needed especially with the economy the way it is going in France. He has had a very successful archery career to date and no doubt his C.V. will be reflecting that so advancing his personal career should not be a problem. I've heard thousands of *excuses* for giving up archery, but WiFi is a new one on me!"


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Supposedly his family is extremely sensitive to electromagnetic wave exposure. If I understand the language correctly, his sister suffers from it way more than he does.

Hence why the family lives in a remote part of the country.

Pity, since he is a phenomenal archer.


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Beastmaster said:


> Supposedly his family is extremely sensitive to electromagnetic wave exposure. If I understand the language correctly, his sister suffers from it way more than he does.
> 
> Hence why the family lives in a remote part of the country.
> 
> Pity, since he is a phenomenal archer.


So she's sensitive to visible light? Radio is the lowest frequency em wave which is what is used by Wi-Fi. While visible light is a higher frequency than radio microwaves and infrared. While on the other end is uv X-ray and gamma rays. So is she the one in a cave?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

This has been known since before Jr worlds. 

The parents live without electricity or even running water. Arguing with this is as productive as arguing the merits of a religion. Rationality not required. 

Damn shame though.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

There are examples where mammals are sensitive to non-visible EMR. I had a German Shepherd that would start barking at the specific landline phone/cell phone that was about to ring, but he would bark and try to herd you away from it a good 30 seconds before the actual phone started ringing.

The issue is 1) the archery world has lost a pretty good archer, 2) his retirement was done in a way where it leaves us wondering, and 3) we aren't living in his shoes.

-Steve


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Appropriately, it was DeGaulle (and Clemceau) who are quoted as saying "the world's cemeteries are filled with indispensable men"

Thankfully it hasn't come to that in this case.

Gael is a great shooter who hasn't yet reached his true potential, but there are others in the pipeline in France. 

Personally I think it would have been better for their federation to keep a low profile about this- I imagine they're a little emotional after making a big investment in promoting his image. Understandable but one could argue it would be better to let it settle. At least that would make it smoother should he reconsider- which any archery fan would certainly hope for. 

For all we know, the pressure of being the French media darling may be the real trigger behind this. Gael does not strike me as the most outgoing, media- hungry personality. I would describe him as quiet and humble.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, he was so good. I'm sure they have their reasons, who am I to criticize. Shame though, the kid had a future in Archery if he wanted it.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

I know more than a few people who have achieved greatness, and been unhappy with it. Almost axiomatic.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

>--gt--> said:


> Arguing with this is as productive as arguing the merits of a religion. Rationality not required.


indeed. I listened to some raving madman on talkback radio a while ago going on about smart electricity meters, which use an ultra low powered wireless network to communicate. he was convinced they would give everyone cancer. he was talking on a mobile phone at the time.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

It's a strange story unfortunately involving one of our stars. Prevost is one of my preferred shooters, as he is one of the few with a really controlled, step by step sequence, that gives him a great consistency. In London he was in my list of possible winners. 
But as a parent that has invested lives of two children to archery, I can't accept that everything is thrown away because of .. radio waves. Can accept he has quitted because archery does not give a sure future and there is no real money in it, but not because of radio waves, as I'm an elctronic engineer... As GT says, arguing about this is like arguing about religions, but for sure the exposure French Federation is doing to this motivation is aimed to create a media interst and a lot of pressure on parents ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think George nailed it.

And frankly, if you work with young archers for very long at all, it is nearly inevitable that the most talented ones will also be the ones who walk out the door and never return. As a coach, it is hard to accept, but you have to learn to let it go and let them be their own person. I used to hope that some day, the very talented kids I worked with who chose to walk away, someday, would return to the sport. Nowdays, I just hope they are happy and successful doing whatever they choose, and I wish the same for Gael. 

We're all fortunate that he stayed in the sport this long. For every Gael, there are 20 who were just as talented, but chose to leave the sport before they ever realize their potential. It would be selfish of us as fans or sponsors to want them to remain in the sport if it's not in their best interest.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

It is a hard topic for me. We had a boy who rocketed to the top echelon of the compound world nationally, as a Bowman. The kid just had it. He is now doing other things. I'm not sure if he's even picked up his bow this year. But, it is his life and he finds more pleasure doing other things. It's called being a kid. So be it. It is the natural order of things that children change their minds.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

I have had several cases, as coach, of very good young archers that have quitted just before reaching their full potential, and some few cases of archers that have done it when they were already in the national team level with good results and even Olympic chanses. Every time it is very sad, but I have accepted it can happen any moment twith anyone for any unforcastable reason. But really, radio wave exposure has never been in my list :sad:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For me, it's usually baseball or volleyball. Those are the two sports that seem to have stolen away my students with the most potential.

Of course, JimC and Darrell Pace always used to talk about the "Three C's" (or three "W's") that led young men away from our sport.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

My former coach (I moved away from the area, so I can't see him any more) was coaching two brilliant juniors with bags of potential. They were both 1250+ shooters on Gents FITA rounds, and had distinguished themselves at the senior indoor champs and at various outdoor competitions around the country. One got onto the GB squad, but sadly just lost interest. The other was rejected, largely (it seemed) because he'd stated that he had to make sure he devoted enough time to his school work. He barely touches a bow these days.

I hope one day they might return to the sport, but only if it's what they want to do, rather than because of any obligation they might feel.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe those which are naturally talented but walk away do so because it's not the challenge to them that it is to others?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I think anyone who submits himself to something as technically difficult as target archery (or being a concert pianist or ??), that requires such massive amounts of repetition and concentration, to the degree required to reach a very high level of performance ... if that pursuit doesn't bring that person a requisite amount of joy and satisfaction, he won't hang in there. Which is fine - 'follow your bliss'.

Or, maybe he was happy with the performance level he'd achieved, and has his eyes set on other mountains to climb.

Or maybe he's just exhausted, and some time away will refuel his psychic and physical passion for this.

Or, maybe he's bat-guano crazy because of the wifi poisoning...

Any one of a thousand things (or combination of things) could be the camel's straw that tipped the scales for him. 

My hope for him (and for all young people) is that he doesn't make a decision now that he ends up regretting years down the road, when it's too late to get back in the saddle. 

ps - I also think in many cases it's what Greysides said - in some people, if something comes easily to them, they may not cherish the 'doing of it' in the same way that people who sweat and bleed for a similar amount of progress.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> if something comes easily to them


The level that Gael was shooting at doesn't come easy to anyone. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

lksseven said:


> My hope for him (and for all young people) is that he doesn't make a decision now that he ends up regretting years down the road, when it's too late to get back in the saddle.


Interesting thoughts. At least archery is probably a bit more forgiving in that than many other sports in terms of the age range of top performers - it isn't like Olympic women's gymnastics where 17 is over the hill.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> The level that Gael was shooting at doesn't come easy to anyone. I don't care who you are.


if it did come easy, i would be loving the ability to kick ass at events all the time!


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

The EMR thing is not sound but I will have to leave it at that. There must be more going that we are not party to. 

This Highly Skilled Frenchmen has decided to take a new path in life unfortunately for us it is away from archery.

The Most important thing for this young man is that he is happy and that every contributor to this thread should wish him well what every he goes on to do, And that he will always be welcome to come back to archery any time he chooses.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> This has been known since before Jr worlds.
> 
> The parents live without electricity or even running water. Arguing with this is as productive as arguing the merits of a religion. Rationality not required.
> 
> Damn shame though.


Hunter Thompson comes to mind gt

when the going gets tough, the weird turn Pro!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> The level that Gael was shooting at doesn't come easy to anyone. I don't care who you are.


Agree. I didn't mean to imply that Gael's shooting prowess had been easily acquired. I was wandering off the road a bit, speaking to Greysides' more general assertion. 

I've seen plenty of examples of that more general phenomena myself - high school kids who are phenomenally talented athletes, but then just shrug and forgo college athletics. They were dominant in high school, but don't cherish that mastery or dominance because they didn't have to work for it as hard as less gifted kids did (and maybe in some cases they instinctively sense that continued mastery at the collegiate level will require a lot more commitment and effort than they're used to/willing to put forth). You gotta love it, and you gotta want it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

DWAA Archer said:


> The EMR thing is not sound but I will have to leave it at that. There must be more going that we are not party to.


Perhaps, but I do think it is reasonable to call the electromagnetic sensitivity thing out as nonsense when speaking about it generally, and not only reasonable but necesary. Studies have shown (as with the antenna anecdote previously mentioned) that people who claim to feel sick when exposed to WiFi or cellular frequency signals respond to when they *think* the transmitter is on (as with a fake "on" light) rather than when the transmitter is actually on. It is an example of sociogenic disease, something that causes real symptoms based on belief rather than an actual organic cause of disease. That means that just ignoring it is not an option, because the "disease" spreads through rumor, anxiety and social re-enforcement. 

On the other hand, as you mention, one needs to wish an *individual* who has it well rather than be confrontational *to them* about it since we don't know what is up with them, if there are other things involved, and because people who have socogenic diseases fully believe they are sick for the reasons they think and will write off any suggestion otherwise as being wrong, wishing them to be ill or, sometimes, a conspiracy against them. There is an industry dedicated to profiting of belief in this sociogenic disease, with all sorts of supplies to limit exposure to RF, such as air tube head phones, and little wire screens to put over the speakers of cell phones (a nonsense product available in an SkyMall catalog, and elsewhere), along with supportive empathy from the retailers, "alternative medicine" providers and a community of others who think they have the same disease. So, victims will often close out people who aren't believers in favor of the dittos and support they get from those who are. But as for speaking in general, it is vital to call "electromagnetic sensitivity" to ordinary levels of electromagnetic radiation such as wifi out for the nonsense it is, lest the hysteria spread more than it has and cause more victims.

So, best wishes to Gael Prevost. May he be happy and healthy.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

While I don't doubt there are some people sensitive to things that most of us consider normal and safe, most of the concern I think is unfounded.

Consider this.. 

Medical techs and researchers are currently looking at WiSee technology (have been for several years now) trying to find work out if they can monitor vital signs, breathing, etc, using WiSee. I understand it has been accomplished in the lab..

This technology uses the current WiFi routers we already have in place. (requires multiple antenna systems) and reads the signal reflections as the waves pass through fixed objects like walls. If you program hand gestures properly, then you could command devices via the WiFi network you already have in place. With health monitoring (breathing, vitals etc) you would not need heart monitors, and all that extra gear in a hospital room or recovery room at your house for instance to monitor an aging parent breathing for instance.

I echo Warbow on best wishes to Gael Provost. however WiFi is in my future.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe Gael was onto something ... http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertszczerba/2015/01/13/study-suggests-wi-fi-exposure-more-dangerous-to-kids-than-previously-thought/


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I remember a report on television maybe 20 years ago that had linked the incidence of cancers to kids who lived and played beneath and around powerlines and utility risers. One kid they highlited had a known habit of sitting on a utility box in his back yard. 

I don't think it's crazy at all. I think it needs more research.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> I remember a report on television maybe 20 years ago that had linked the incidence of cancers to kids who lived and played beneath and around powerlines and utility risers. One kid they highlited had a known habit of sitting on a utility box in his back yard.
> 
> I don't think it's crazy at all. I think it needs more research.


yes, but if i understand it, Gael and his family claim they can feel it, and it makes them sick. Which is different from radio waves or radiation causing cancer. 

with WiFI everywhere today and coverage growing, you pretty much would have to live in a cave to escape, which is where i think they live. Who can say its a real issue for them or not. But obviously HE feels its a real issue to quit. 

Chris


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

I would disagree with the assertion that most of the talented young athletes who drop out do so because of it being too 'easy'. 

Instead, I think it's that our sport is dramatically different at the recreational level than at the competitive level from the perspective of a child or an adolescent. Why do beginners like archery? Because it's fun to pull that string, feel the bow react, and fling something downrange at great speed. It's fun to chat and banter with your friends on the line while you're shooting and when you're pulling arrows. It's nice to be outdoors. It's portrayed as a cool activity in the media. OK, say you're a talented kid with a coach who sees your potential and is eager to "develop" you (and maybe also benefit their own coaching credentials/ego in the process), now your practice sessions don't look like that anymore. Instead, you are told to have a rigidly defined shot process, you are told to focus and concentrate - no more idle chit-chat, you are probably moved aside so you're working now more one-on-one with the coach and are around your friends less, you're told not to miss practice, it becomes the most or second-most time-consuming activity in your entire life, you are told to forgo a host of other activities and pastimes that your young and inquisitive self wants to try out because they might mess with your training, and so on and so forth. 

There are two completely different sets of motivation, the "go have fun" motivation (to get started and to do it long enough to reveal talent and potential) and the "competitive urge to win-by-doing-whatever-it-takes" motivation (that's needed at the highest levels); those two different motivations are only very rarely in the same individual and connected to the same activity. 

I think some (many?) coaches actually hasten their students disinterest and detachment by assuming that their charges want to transition from the "have fun, low stress" phase to the "win, even if it's not fun" phase. Of course, for national-level coaches such as those who were working with Gael Prevost - they were, for sure, facing a lot of pressure for him to perform, and I'm sure he felt that pressure as well. The stresses always ratchet upward, too, and never back off... _Oh, so you're the best in the country? Why not be one of the best in the world! You're one of the best in the world? Why not be THE best in the world? You're the best in the world? Why not be the best EVER?_ Remember how there was so much talk during the last Olympics about how disappointing Michael Phelps was because he "only" won however many medals, and because, OMG, he got 4th place in some event? Jeez, talk about violation of the Olympic spirit! 

I don't know anything at all about Prevost's case specifically, but for so many talented young athletes maybe it just gets too stressful, it stops being fun, and they just want to chill out and try doing the 'ordinary' thing for a change. In some ways and in some cases, it takes a more mature young person to quit (self-assertive behavior) than it does to keep on devoting considerable efforts to something that they've lost the 'spark' for (passive behaviour; maybe they're just being a so-called "people-pleaser" or seeking external approval/validation). 

Anyway, TL;DR - motivation is a huge component in sport psychology and it plays a big role in athlete's longevity in the sport.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

They live in a remote area. No TV, no telephone, nada. They turn on electricity long enough to charge some sort of essential device for the father. That's it.

From what I understand, Gael's sister is far more sensitive than he is. If I understand the French articles correctly, they even suffer from the background harmonics generated by the television set, even when it's off.

I'm sure there are some people that are more sensitive to certain parts of the Electromagnetic spectrum than others. 

Like I said in an earlier post on this thread - we definitely do not live in his shoes. Whether it's social conditioning, or an actual medical issue, he and his family have figured out how to live around the perceived problem.

-Steve


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

The guy has to make a living..Im sure he is back in school.

I couldnt agree more.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

according to french Wikipedia, he grew up in the countryside in a hamlet with 3 farms. They had no cell phones or TV. He did not go to a public school, but did all his schooling by correspondence. He used a phone once or twice when his coach wanted him to speak to a journalist.

Another article says they use oil lambs for lights and wood fire for warmth. And it says electricity is used for a pig owned by his father. 

"This lifestyle has become when his parents made the link between electrical and insomnia and headaches they suffered. "Since we have eliminated the TV remote and electricity as possible from home, they have no more headaches and sleep very well," said Gael Prevost. "My sister is also very sensitive when there is wifi in a building or a laptop turned on her side. But me, that I never bothered."


So this quote says he is not bothered by the wifi, maybe just by the electro part. Another article said his parents forced him to quit for THEIR beliefs that the electro magnetic waves and WIFI were harming him. 

either way, he's made his decision. 

Chris


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd be curious to find out how sensitive they are.

get a device that wifi output antena... router will do
make it DC powered....turn it on.
put the device in a properly constructed graphite box--that is completely sealed.

tell them there is a high output wifi device in there and ask if they can feel it.

leave...come back in a day.

ask how they feel...did they "sense" the EM waves.

if they say yes...I'd say it's BS.

Graphite will block EMF...anyone who has flown RC planes/heli's who's frame/body is CF knows this. If the receiver antana is in the wrong location, you get RF blocking.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> "This lifestyle has become when his parents made the link between electrical and insomnia and headaches they suffered. "Since we have eliminated the TV remote and electricity as possible from home, they have no more headaches and sleep very well," said Gael Prevost. Chris


Natural response to assume the obvious correlation. Removing electrical lighting, entertainment (TV), and appliances is a radical lifestyle change, or for someone who didn't prior have a lifestyle incorporated with it, a radical lifestyle change as well to use it. The most natural cause and effect for their cure is not in cutting out electromagnetic waves, it's in changing sleep patterns from longer darkness time and increased workloads. Like anything else, perception becomes the reality, so it's only natural to begin their cycle of concern through this observation.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 29, 2013)

SteveID said:


> How unfortunate. I got to watch him at this years World Championships in Turkey. He really had it going on day 1, fell apart a bit on day 2.


That's the day they turned on WiFi at the venue.

Yaz.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

chrstphr said:


> Another article said his parents forced him to quit for THEIR beliefs that the electro magnetic waves and WIFI were harming him.


found the perfect commentary to this a while ago.


----------

